# Auditing BTS with multiple locations



## Sushi2Go (Jun 24, 2022)

When auditing an item, there use to be a list that you can go to if you want to audit other locations for later.

Did they get rid of it or changed how it's done now? I do not want to go back n forth from BTS to stationary.


----------



## PogDog (Jun 24, 2022)

It only takes you to other locations, if other locations are tied. Not every item in BTS seasonal is dual located.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Jun 25, 2022)

PogDog said:


> It only takes you to other locations, if other locations are tied. Not every item in BTS seasonal is dual located.



Not sure that answers my question. I'm talking about inventory audits.


----------



## PogDog (Jun 25, 2022)

It still has a skip option correct? 

I haven't done an audit in a while, so I'm not sure if the app changed or not. I do recall it being organized by location, so you'd do all of B and then move onto C and so forth. If that's not the case anymore, it does sound like it's changed significantly.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 25, 2022)

It makes you audit all the locations at once if you’re doing it outside of an audit batch.


----------

